# vet owning campsites?



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

OK! I have tried the search facility (DB please take note (DB not Nuke DB)

We have decided to take Sabre our dog with us on holiday this year.

Am I going mad or did I read on this forum about a campsite that was owned by a Vet that was conveient for, or at Calais? Or am I thinking about another port?

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes I read that too.

However........why not use the vet at Ardes. Its a 25 minute drive from Calais.

There is a nice campsite or two in the town both well in a 10 minute walk from the vet in the town square.

Very nice people and really treated our barking doorbell well.

Very reccommended, we will be using them on subsequent visits.

Cost was 44 euros and all the stamps siggys and times were perfect.


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Why not stay in La Touquet, the aire is situated on the estuary and withine an easy walk into town.
The vet is 10 minute drive @
18, boulevard Bigot Descelers
62630 Etaples Sur Mer
Tel 03 21 94 67 01


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

the parking at Etaples is not so easy at this time of year.

we stopped for lunch at Le Touquet and passed Etaples vet but parking in car park seemed full. At the time there were a couple of places on the road.

The vet we use at Forges les Eaux is very good and the Aire opp campsite is 10 min walk away. the aire will take your RV ok. I can give you vet surgery times. They prefer appointments to be made rather than just turning up.

The Vet at Honfleur speaks some English and is just over the road from the Aire but would advise making an appointment. We went with Jabu as she was in pain. afterwards asked about UK treatment, she has appointments morning and afternoon and open surger 5-7pm. At the time said we didn't need to make an appointment and could just turn up for open surgery.

We did turn up a day early (just in case) to find that she was finishing at midday that Friday (we wanted 18.00) So next day we went to our usual vet at Forges les Eaux.

Vets are a lot easier to find in France though. aires are often more convenient as nearer to town quite often and saves having to drive off in mh.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Eddie

Your post reminded my of >> this FAQ << which never got really finished, but still contains a lot of useful contacts.

If anyone has any more to add, please start a new thread in >> this forum << and let me know it is there. I will then add in the new data to the FAQ in the permanent forum.

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

zulurita said:


> the parking at Etaples is not so easy at this time of year.
> 
> we stopped for lunch at Le Touquet and passed Etaples vet but parking in car park seemed full. At the time there were a couple of places on the road.
> 
> ...


We too use the vet at Forges Les Eaux as recommended to us by Rita, we have used Patrick twice now and he is brilliant, he has so much time for you etc I just wish he was our vet in the UK. We find this a better option than using vets at Calais and having to be stuck in Calais for approx 24 hours. Forges is approx a couple of hours drive away from Calais and a lovely little town with a variety of shops etc.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You were not wrong Eddie, I also remember it but cannot find it right now.
I second what Rita says.

peedee


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

fascinating how the prices differ, we paid €24 in Calais last year, when we returned back to Calais this June we called at the motorhome factory in Heerlen Belgium situated north of Lille for some work doing on the van whilst we where there we had the dog checked as normal cost €12 amazing i know


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I read that about the vet owning the site but cant find it 
we used:-

Patrick 
Clinique veterinaire 
St nicholus 
No 1 Rue De Neufchatel 
Forges Les Eaus 
76440 

Phone 0235905555 

You can sleep in the town square opposite or there is a Car Park for 150 places
The municipal Aire is marked as well about half a mile away.
The vet fee was 30 euros


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Suspect it referred to La Chaumiere (can be googled) where the wife is receptionist at the vets and the campsite will book you in. Campsite is near Saint Omer and vet is on edge of Saint Omer. Can recommend them as they make your pet's return journey totally hastle free. 

Louise


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Eddie

I think the campsite is, or is in Grandespette, or similar spelling.


----------



## Wanderer (May 10, 2005)

Can recomend La Chaumiere - www.campinglachaumiere.com - near St Omer, Bernadette and Guy were really welcoming when we visited their loverly site 3 yrs ago and Bernadette did all the appointments with the very good English speaking vet she worked at in St Omer. Unfortunatly not been to France since but would definatly use La Chaumiere again.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

I can highly recommend Camping La Chaumiere also we have stayed there 2 years running and would be staying there again this year if it wasn't for the fact I let Anouks Passport run out!
They are very friendly Guy is a real character and Bernadette's Cooking is fab.Not to mention The gorgeous Dr Dandrifosse,who speaks perfect English and puts you at ease. he told us about Advantix because Anouk seems to attract them and since we have used it she has never had a tick on her.
If you email the site And tell them your Return crossing they will sort out your booking and vet appointment for you!
Bon Voyage!


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

They asked us to fill in their new on line booking form this year. State date and time of return check in in the box at the end and ask for vet's booking and you will get an e-mail back a few days later to say all is sorted.

It is the only campsite I book, as we travel out of season, and I can truly relax the whole trip, knowing all will be sorted. ( Should the chip fail - very rare, but it does happen, they even know what to do, although you need to stay a few days extra whilst the paper work is sorted. No 6 months quarantine needed!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

weaver said:


> They asked us to fill in their new on line booking form this year. State date and time of return check in in the box at the end and ask for vet's booking and you will get an e-mail back a few days later to say all is sorted.
> 
> It is the only campsite I book, as we travel out of season, and I can truly relax the whole trip, knowing all will be sorted. ( Should the chip fail - very rare, but it does happen, they even know what to do, although you need to stay a few days extra whilst the paper work is sorted. No 6 months quarantine needed!


Hi I tried to contact this site before our very first trip with the dogs, but didn't think it was open out of season ?


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

They are open from April to October this year. (see their website) Perhaps I should have said, out of peak season, as we spent June in France.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks it was for a return journey in March that I tried.


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

You should still be able to use the vets.

Dr Gerion and Dr Dandrifosse
5 Rue de Belfort
62500
Saint Omer
Fax03 21 88 28 89

Phone 03 21 88 04 64 or 03 21 88 87 54

All taken from their card in the lovely plastic wallet they put round your pet passport, as well as sticking little tabs to the relevant pages in the pet passport! Brilliant!


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Excellent thank you all for your advice and the information, we sail on Wednesday and this was the last box to tick (if you excuse the pun)

I'll bring you all a stick of rock back 

Eddie


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Have a good time Eddie. I always pop my dogs to the pet shop before departing just to make sure that the chip is in place etc.

Just to add have you got any prevention for heartworm etc (not sure where you are going) but read this topic
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44690-0.html scalibor collar etc.


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Can also recommend La Chaumiere. Bernadette will arrange the vet. Docteur Dandrifosse, who speaks fluent english, is very good. An excellent Site, we have used them this May and last.


----------

